# An Interesting Site



## terryweide (Sep 17, 2005)

Here's an interesting site,

http://www.wack.ch/frac/page6.html

Terry


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 17, 2005)

Lovely computer generated art.


----------



## kaneda (Sep 17, 2005)

Some really nice stuff on that


----------



## kyektulu (Sep 17, 2005)

*I like the site, not usually my type but it is lovely thanks 
*


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 18, 2005)

some of those images are amazing cool site


----------



## terryweide (Sep 18, 2005)

Glad people enjoyed it. Terry


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow. Some really amazing fractals on that site


----------

